# Question - Corner Dados?



## JohnWP (Jan 18, 2011)

Planning for a few months down the road, and building a new vanity for our second bathroom. I'd like to have 2"x2" pillars at each corner, with open shelving on the sides. 

How do you cut a dado across the corner of a support rather than the side? I'd like to cut the corner of the shelf off on the diagonal, and mount it into the "corner" of the support, rather than along the side, so the corner of the shelf is embedded into the support.

Anyone?

John


----------



## wmodavis (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm getting ready to do just that. I plan to use the Dado blade on my table saw and have the piece to be dadoed in 45 deg notched carrier. You can see the jig I cut in the background of the bandsawing picture here.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Make a trough jig*

Take a 24" long 2 x 4 and make a rip/bevel cut down the face at 45 degees cutting it into 2 pieces. Butt the bevel edges together on a piece of 1/2" ply 24" long. Glue them down. Using the miter gauge, hold the jig against the gauge and run your dado head through the jig to create a slot. Index your column over the slot where you want your "notches" and run them through. That's it.  bill
BTW! Do NOT pull the jig back through the dado head untill it has fully stopped! DAMHIK take my word.....


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've done it with cutting a 45 deg wedge, holding the workpiece against it in the miter gauge. I used just a single blade, not a stack dado.














 









.


----------

